# My first 24-hour chronograph : Difor (circa 50's ?)



## francis 24/24

Here is the story : I went to an auction, only to see, since I knew there was no 
24-hour watch. A person was buying many watches and when he left I asked him 
if he owns any 24-hour watch. He raised his sleeve : I have one here ! I asked him
if he would sell it and we made a deal :-!


----------



## Dennis Smith

Great story and great looking watch!

Looks very clean. Does it run well? What size (I guess around 36mm)?


----------



## wemedge

Good-looking watch. Wouldn't mind that in my collection!

we,edge


----------



## francis 24/24

*35 mm diameter, but due to the design of the dial ...*

it seems more readable than some actual watches which are larger !
I've only owned it for less than one day, but for what I observe it runs
amazingly well, actually, much better than I would expect for such an 
old watch !

Cheers,

Francis


----------



## bestak

Great find









i didn't know that Difor made such watch and maty ?


----------



## francis 24/24

*Thanks ! Why do you mention Maty ? ...*

I don't know about Maty, but if you look in the Gallery of Andre's site
http://www.24hourwatch.info/
you will see that the Gallet is extremely similar, except for the hands.
So the question is : who made these watches ?

Cheers,

Francis


----------



## tgarn

*Re: Thanks ! Why do you mention Maty ? ...*



francis 24/24 said:


> I don't know about Maty, but if you look in the Gallery of Andre's site
> http://www.24hourwatch.info/
> you will see that the Gallet is extremely similar, except for the hands.
> So the question is : who made these watches ?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Francis


It looks like that watch came in many flavours.

My example is labeled Guinand on the dial and the inside of the caseback
is signed Gallet & Co. Movement is a Valjoux 7733 with 45 minute subdial.



















Best regards,

Thomas


----------



## francis 24/24

*This Guinand is beautiful, ...*

I should try to open my Difor to see if there is a reference to Gallet. 
Congratulations and many thanks for having shared the picture of
this very desirable watch !

Francis


----------

